# Pumpkin help



## Binxie (Jun 20, 2019)

New here and it's our first year hosting a Halloween party. My vision is to have an old fashioned party. Nothing really fancy or over the top just lots of streamers, pumpkins and maybe some of the paper jointed wall hangings like when we were kids. I've seen lots of tutorials on paper mache pumpkins and notice that every one of them use a different style of paper mache. Can someone please tell me the most forgiving method and best recipe? The only macheing I've ever done was just strips of cut up paper with a paste made from flour and glue. I

I'm not wanting something too complicated or too expensive as our budget isnt the greatest but I'm wanting something that will be strong enough to carve faces in them.

Thank u in advance for any advice or links u can share


----------



## Azza (Jul 24, 2016)

The easiest method is probably getting a plastic bag, stuffed to bursting with shredded paper, then tying string around it to form the ridges and then paper mache it.

Or you can do the same kind of thing with a balloon also.






Other methods involve making paper clay which is easier to use but harder and more time consuming to make than the paste method.


----------



## Binxie (Jun 20, 2019)

Sorry it took me so long replying to your message, we've been working an the house all weekend. Anyway thank u so much for your response and the video. I'm so excited about starting this project just wanted to make sure I was headed in the right direction. I've seen the paper mache clay pumpkins you mentioned and though I think they are outstanding that may be above my skill set (for now  )lol.


----------



## Azza (Jul 24, 2016)

Glad to help. Have fun with it.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

The gent and Unhinged Productions on YouTube likes to say he makes something out of nothing, and he's pretty darn close to doing just that. If you're budget is tight take a look at his stuff. Starting with How to Build a Pumpkin is a good place to begin. 




He's really good about explaining the details and showing you just what he does. You can explore further and he'll tell you how to make a Jack-O-Lantern, which is basically cutting out a face from a paper mache pumpkin. 

Another great resource is Ultimate Paper Mache. https://www.youtube.com/user/UltimatePaperMache . She's really into the art, so there are numerous ways to make mache especially the paper mache clay which she uses often instead of the old paper versions. Worth visiting and see if there are titles that interest you.


----------



## Binxie (Jun 20, 2019)

Thank u so much chubstuff, I will definitely take a look at both


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Flour and water is the cheapest way, followed by white glue and water. Try a few different recipes and see what works best for you. I do about 6 layers on my pumpkins unless it's a really large one and then I do about 10 layers. Newspaper is great, but you can alternate brown paper between layers to add some additional strength. I did a pretty in depth tutorial a few years ago. I'll add the link as soon as I find it.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's the link https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/2016-project-1-paper-mache-pumpkin-instructors-thread.146093/

Please note that some of my techniques as well as some of the mediums I used have changed, but this is still a good starting place.


----------

